# 2008 Draft



## rainman

Never too early to speculate, looks like a good draft without the marquis names at the top. Like the European crop with guys like Batum and Galinari, some good bigmen like Hibbert, Lopez twins and a horde of guards. Highschool crop(soon to be freshman) seems good to very good, stay tuned.


----------



## 23isback

Derrick Rose is going to be the best player in this draft.


----------



## HKF

It's not as deep a draft as people like to make it out to be. It has solid starting point guards, but the fact that they have Donte Greene rated above guys like Chris Douglas-Roberts and Jamont Gordon makes me scratch my head. He's a good player no doubt, but there's no guarantee he's going to have an awesome freshman year.

The only guys I can think of off the top of my head who came in balling like that were Lawrence Moten and Carmelo Anthony. The Cuse rarely have guys just come in and dominate.

Also Michael Beasley is a tweener.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Beasley isnt really a tweener IMO he should dominate in the Big 12 right away(maybe not durant style but close)

he is my top prospect right now

Batum looks good too as well as Hibbert

I like Eric Gordon and if he can measure out at around 6'5 with shoes that would make him a top 5 pick as well

Derrick Rose was my favorite for this draft but his stock his fallen for me


----------



## HKF

I really don't think Beasley is a pure NBA PF. He doesn't look tall enough for that at his size. He may grow into one, but I was underwhelmed by him. He obviously can play, but I don't know if I see NBA stardom all over him.


----------



## bootstrenf

fjkdsi said:


> Beasley isnt really a tweener IMO he should dominate in the Big 12 right away(maybe not durant style but close)
> 
> he is my top prospect right now
> 
> Batum looks good too as well as Hibbert
> 
> I like Eric Gordon and if he can measure out at around 6'5 with shoes that would make him a top 5 pick as well
> 
> *Derrick Rose was my favorite for this draft but his stock his fallen for me*



can you explain why???


since the clippers need a point, i was looking at rose to be the perfect pick if the clippers get into the lottery again...injury concerns, off court drama, ???


----------



## rainman

fjkdsi said:


> Beasley isnt really a tweener IMO he should dominate in the Big 12 right away(maybe not durant style but close)
> 
> he is my top prospect right now
> 
> Batum looks good too as well as Hibbert
> 
> I like Eric Gordon and if he can measure out at around 6'5 with shoes that would make him a top 5 pick as well
> 
> Derrick Rose was my favorite for this draft but his stock his fallen for me


Dont see Gordon anywhere near 6'5" but i like him better than most of the guards. Can see the Mitch Richmond comparison and a bit of Joe Dumars.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Eric Gordon is my favorite prospect for this draft so far too. Something about Rose just isn't right to me. Freak of a talent, but Im just not a fan.

Whoever gets Jamont Gordon is going to be very please especially if its in the low first round.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

The #1 pick, in this draft will be...Brook Lopez, follow by Derrick Rose, than Michael Beasley.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The #1 pick, in this draft will be...Brook Lopez, follow by Derrick Rose, than Michael Beasley.


 :whoknows:


----------



## Dre

Mayo.


----------



## Porn Player

Rose. Wow this kid has potential ooooozing out of him. Reminds me very much of an early Steve Francis


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6G_RRGHzfA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6G_RRGHzfA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

O-j-mayo~


----------



## Astral

CubanLaker said:


> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6G_RRGHzfA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


Lots of dunks, lots of over dribbling, not a good shooting stroke, and not a single pass in that video :-/


----------



## Coatesvillain

Astral said:


> Lots of dunks, lots of over dribbling, not a good shooting stroke, and not a single pass in that video :-/


It's highlights, what do you expect?


----------



## Astral

From a point guard? A pass, speed and sweet shooting :/


----------



## thatsnotgross

Do not say Mayo's name. The guy is like a homeless person of Iverson. Mayo overdribbles, hovers around the 3 point line and loves to play the "this is me team, there is no one else on this team, just me me memem emememememe" Lets hope USC can set him straight that its not about him but about the team and winning. Forget it, what am i saying he has no hope to change his style.


----------



## TucsonClip

This class will be an interesting one to follow, because their are a handful of guys who could go #1 and even more that should go top 8 and will end up dropping to the late lottery or further.


----------



## rebelsun

It's a great draft for combo guards and wings, terrible for bigs. Jumps from Koufos and Love could make the available post crop more interesting. The race for #1 overall seems to be pretty open right now with Mayo, Beasley, and Rose (and a couple darkhorses) in the running. Either way, it's gonna be a lot of fun, as a college hoops fan, watching these guys in school for a year. Can't wait to see Rose annihilate CUSA, lol.


----------



## HKF

As long as Bayless gives Arizona two years, I'm cool. Two years and he's a top 5 pick as a PG.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm very skeptical of Koufos. Skeptical of the Lopez's. And Hibbert is going to be so un-sexy by January, I'll probably make some statements that I'll regret by the next draft. Gordon is by far my favorite prospect. I'm also very wary of Beasley, he looks strong and athletic, but probably 6'8'' with a limited offensive game from what I've seen. I think he'll crush the Big 12, but I need to see more of him to like him in the NBA. Big fan of Rose. Very wary of Kevin Love as an NBA prospect.

Oh, and Thabeet will still suck in a year. He'll still suck in 3 years, in 5 years, and in 10 years too. Hopefully he's sucking at basketball in an office, and not in the NBA.


----------



## Vermillion

I just hope that the 1st pick will finally be a guard again....who was the last one, Iverson (not counting Lebron)?

Go Rose and Mayo!


----------



## HKF

Next two drafts appear very underwhelming. I'm waiting for the Stephenson, Cousins, Sidney, Henry group.


----------



## Jizzy

Somone explain to me why Mayo is being so overhyped? I've never seen the kid play so I'm def. not up to par but 6'4 SGs are essential nowadays? With suspect defense and a tendencey to be selfish at times.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

when the last time someone under 6'8'' went #1?


----------



## cpawfan

A reminder on heights

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 413pt;" bgcolor="white" border="2" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2" width="551"><col style="width: 104pt;" width="138"> <col style="width: 29pt;" width="39"> <col style="width: 44pt;" width="59"> <col style="width: 23pt;" width="31"> <col style="width: 59pt;" width="79"> <col style="width: 57pt;" width="76"> <col style="width: 49pt;" width="65"> <col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 25.5pt;" height="34"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 25.5pt; width: 104pt;" x:str="Player Name " height="34" width="138">Player Name </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 29pt;" width="39"> </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 44pt;" x:str="Country " width="59">Country </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 23pt;" width="31"> </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 59pt;" width="79">Height 
(w/ Shoes)</td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 57pt;" x:str="Standing Reach " width="76">Standing Reach </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 49pt;" width="65">Wingspan</td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Weight (Pounds)</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Jerryd Bayless " height="17">Jerryd Bayless </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 3 1/2 ">6' 3 1/2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'4 ">8'4 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'3</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Michael Beasley " height="17">Michael Beasley </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 9 ">6' 9 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'1 ">9'1 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">7'0</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Johnny Flynn " height="17">Johnny Flynn </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 0 ">6' 0 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'11 ">7'11 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'2 1/2</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Donte Greene " height="17">Donte Greene </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 10 ">6' 10 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'1 ">9'1 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'10</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="O.J. Mayo " height="17">O.J. Mayo </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 5 ">6' 5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'4 ">8'4 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'6</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Patrick Patterson " height="17">Patrick Patterson </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 8 1/2 ">6' 8 1/2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'2 ">9'2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">7'2</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Derrick Rose " height="17">Derrick Rose </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 3 1/2 ">6' 3 1/2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'3 ">8'3 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'7</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Kyle Singler " height="17">Kyle Singler </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 9 ">6' 9 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'0 ">9'0 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'10</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nolan Smith " height="17">Nolan Smith </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 3 ">6' 3 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'4 ">8'4 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'6</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Aleksandar Ugrinoski " height="17">Aleksandar Ugrinoski </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Croatia ">Croatia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'2.75</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">7'11.5</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'6 ">6'6 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">179.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Petteri Koponen</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Finland ">Finland </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'3.75 ">6'3.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'1</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'5.5 ">6'5.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">194</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nicolas Batum " height="17">Nicolas Batum </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="France ">France </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'7.75 ">6'7.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'8.75</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'0.75 ">7'0.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">214.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nihad Dedovic " height="17">Nihad Dedovic </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Bosnia ">Bosnia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'5.75 ">6'5.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'2.25</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'7.75 ">6'7.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">198</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Omri Casspi " height="17">Omri Casspi </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Israel ">Israel </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'7 ">6'7 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'6.5</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'9.75 ">6'9.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">206.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Solomon Alabi " height="17">Solomon Alabi </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Nigeria ">Nigeria </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'10.75 ">6'10.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">9'1</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'5.25 ">7'5.25 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">234</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nemanja Aleksandrov " height="17">Nemanja Aleksandrov </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Serbia ">Serbia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'10.5 ">6'10.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'10</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'11.5 ">6'11.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">229.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Emir Predeldzic " height="17">Emir Predeldzic </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Slovenia ">Slovenia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'8</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'7</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'8.75 ">6'8.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">199.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Giorgi Shermadini " height="17">Giorgi Shermadini </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Georgia ">Georgia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'11.5 ">6'11.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'10.75</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'1.75 ">7'1.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">249.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Alexis Ajinca " height="17">Alexis Ajinca </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="France ">France </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'0.75 ">7'0.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">9'4</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'8.75 ">7'8.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">207.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table>

The measurement thread is kind of handy.


----------



## rocketeer

Jizzy said:


> Somone explain to me why Mayo is being so overhyped? I've never seen the kid play so I'm def. not up to par but 6'4 SGs are essential nowadays? With suspect defense and a tendencey to be selfish at times.


if you've never seen him play, how can you claim that he's overhyped?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Everyone knows it'll be about Mayo, Rose, Gordon, and Beasley. I'm excited for Hibbert though. Quite a few teams will be pulling for him, and I hope he improves this year.


----------



## croco

The good guys draft followed by the bad boys ? That might be a stretch, but there are certainly players in it who have had issues off the court in the past. I think the 2008 draft has the potential to produce some players who could be stars in the NBA.


----------



## Blazer Freak

HKF said:


> As long as Bayless gives Arizona two years, I'm cool. Two years and he's a top 5 pick as a PG.


I really really really hope he comes out next year, just because he could be avaliable when the Blazers pick, and he'd be PERFECT.


----------



## cpawfan

Blazer Freak said:


> I really really really hope he comes out next year, just because he could be avaliable when the Blazers pick, and he'd be PERFECT.


Yeah, the Blazers really need to add another PG prospect


----------



## rainman

XMATTHEWX said:


> Everyone knows it'll be about Mayo, Rose, Gordon, and Beasley. I'm excited for Hibbert though. Quite a few teams will be pulling for him, and I hope he improves this year.



My guess is only one of those players is a top 5 pick. Hibbert, Lopez, Batum and Budinger will have a lot to say down the road.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

thatsnotgross said:


> Do not say Mayo's name. The guy is like a homeless person of Iverson. Mayo overdribbles, hovers around the 3 point line and loves to play the "this is me team, there is no one else on this team, just me me memem emememememe" Lets hope USC can set him straight that its not about him but about the team and winning. Forget it, what am i saying he has no hope to change his style.


u cant deny his talent.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

The prospects of all the PGs in next year's draft is real nice. We'll have to see how Mayo and Rose perform in their freshman season, but I'm pretty sure they won't disappoint. The PG I can't wait to see in the L though is Lawson.


----------



## TucsonClip

The next time someone tells OJ Mayo he is playing SG at SC or in the NBA will be the first.


----------



## SheriffKilla

beasley is a more of a combo forward anyway i see him as a rich man's al harrington
he can shoot 3s very well

Derrick Rose is gonna have to prove that he can really dominate cuz he does his thing as a PG making the right plays and using his athletic talent but if you are gonna be the number one pick you gotta do more than that

i've seen the measurement list but once again Eric Gordon isn't on that

I think Darren Collison and Roy Hibbert have the opportunity to take their game to another level this season again...

i really like Kevin Love maybe he isnt the cliche NBA protype but he is too good not to draft outside the lottery


----------



## Blazer Freak

cpawfan said:


> Yeah, the Blazers really need to add another PG prospect


Why not? It's the only position that we really need, other than SF, and this class is very weak at that position. 

I'll take Bayless over Jack/Sergio/Koponen/Green.


----------



## HKF

I am still trying to figure out what is wrong with Jarrett Jack? He's not that far behind Paul and Williams in my opinion and he's right with Felton. I think he's going to end up being a very good starting point.


----------



## SheriffKilla

nah 
Jack is solid but nothing more... he is average IMO 
he is either a very good back up/weak starter 

should be a player in this league for years but no star
meanwhile Felton still has potential to be on Paul/Williams level or could just end up on Jack level
Paul Williams are of course basically all stars


----------



## HKF

Jack avg. 12 ppg and 5.3 apg as a 2nd year point guard. He's the same age as Felton.

2006-07:
Jarrett Jack, 12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg, 33.6 mpg
Raymond Felton, 14 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.0 apg, 36.3 mpg
Chris Paul, 17.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 8.9 apg, 36.8 mpg
Deron Williams, 16.2 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 9.1 apg, 36.9

On the surface Jack's numbers pale in comparison but he plays roughly three minutes less per game, has a guy who plays next to him in Roy who cuts into his assists (because of his talent and versatility) and then he plays on one of the slowest teams in terms of possessions and pace in the entire league. I honestly don't think he's that far behind the big three. He has Sergio Rodriguez breathing down his neck, plus do-everything Brandon Roy next to him. Do you think the other three PG's would average their same numbers with Roy next to them? I tend to believe their points and assists would come down, because he is capable of playmaking as well.


----------



## Vermillion

Jack in his prime will be a little better than Eric Snow was in his prime....unspectacular, but effective (more on defense and running a team then on offense).

Right now I pick Rose/Mayo/Beasley/Batum/Hibbert as the top-5 prospects for next year's draft, in no order.


----------



## sharas36

Do you think that Omri Caspi has a chance to be picked in the first rond?


----------



## cpawfan

sharas36 said:


> Do you think that Omri Caspi has a chance to be picked in the first rond?


Yes

He is one of my favorites


----------



## cpawfan

Blazer Freak said:


> Why not? It's the only position that we really need, other than SF, and this class is very weak at that position.
> 
> I'll take Bayless over Jack/Sergio/Koponen/Green.


I'd take Bayless at SG over any of them, but I'm not convinced, no matter how much HKF tries, that Bayless will be a better PG than Sergio or Koponen. Both of theose guys have a much better understanding of how to run a team.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> Jack avg. 12 ppg and 5.3 apg as a 2nd year point guard. He's the same age as Felton.
> 
> 2006-07:
> Jarrett Jack, 12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg, 33.6 mpg
> Raymond Felton, 14 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.0 apg, 36.3 mpg
> Chris Paul, 17.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 8.9 apg, 36.8 mpg
> Deron Williams, 16.2 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 9.1 apg, 36.9
> 
> On the surface Jack's numbers pale in comparison but he plays roughly three minutes less per game, has a guy who plays next to him in Roy who cuts into his assists (because of his talent and versatility) and then he plays on one of the slowest teams in terms of possessions and pace in the entire league. I honestly don't think he's that far behind the big three. He has Sergio Rodriguez breathing down his neck, plus do-everything Brandon Roy next to him. Do you think the other three PG's would average their same numbers with Roy next to them? I tend to believe their points and assists would come down, because he is capable of playmaking as well.


Jack is a care taker PG, not a lead guard


----------



## Blazer Freak

HKF said:


> Jack avg. 12 ppg and 5.3 apg as a 2nd year point guard. He's the same age as Felton.
> 
> 2006-07:
> Jarrett Jack, 12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg, 33.6 mpg
> Raymond Felton, 14 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.0 apg, 36.3 mpg
> Chris Paul, 17.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 8.9 apg, 36.8 mpg
> Deron Williams, 16.2 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 9.1 apg, 36.9
> 
> On the surface Jack's numbers pale in comparison but he plays roughly three minutes less per game, has a guy who plays next to him in Roy who cuts into his assists (because of his talent and versatility) and then he plays on one of the slowest teams in terms of possessions and pace in the entire league. I honestly don't think he's that far behind the big three. He has Sergio Rodriguez breathing down his neck, plus do-everything Brandon Roy next to him. Do you think the other three PG's would average their same numbers with Roy next to them? I tend to believe their points and assists would come down, because he is capable of playmaking as well.


I've always thought in his prime, Jack would be a 15/8 player. The thing about Jack though is he is not good at running a fast break at all. He hesitates and either fumbles it or makes the wrong decision. I saw it many times last season, and I hope he can fix that.

Other than that he's a pretty damn good PG. He's improved his shot, good defender, we'll have to see how he turns out.


----------



## rainman

cpawfan said:


> I'd take Bayless at SG over any of them, but I'm not convinced, no matter how much HKF tries, that Bayless will be a better PG than Sergio or Koponen. Both of theose guys have a much better understanding of how to run a team.



If you're looking for another Gilbert Arenas yes, certainly not a pure pg.


----------



## ralaw

IMHO, Rose has the most natural ability of any of the potential guys coming out, but I'm not sure that he will mature into the type of PG that can run a team (Chris Paul/Deron Williams), but he will be good. However, I would take him #1 overall nonetheless simply due to his overall ability. Rose will be a star in the NBA as a combo guard. I honestly see Rose as a "can't miss prospect."

I have never been a fan of Hibbert. I believe he is extremelly overrated and will be nothing better than a journeymen big man in the league.


----------



## Dre

2 facts:

1. Mayo will be the best player out of this draft.
2. Hibbert will be exposed and inadvertently pull a Noah on himself.


----------



## BlakeJesus

_Dre_ said:


> 2 facts:
> 
> 1. Mayo will be the best player out of this draft.
> 2. Hibbert will be exposed and inadvertently pull a Noah on himself.


Amen to that.


----------



## bruno34115

Don't sleep on Chase Budinger...


----------



## rainman

ralaw said:


> IMHO, Rose has the most natural ability of any of the potential guys coming out, but I'm not sure that he will mature into the type of PG that can run a team (Chris Paul/Deron Williams), but he will be good. However, I would take him #1 overall nonetheless simply due to his overall ability. Rose will be a star in the NBA as a combo guard. I honestly see Rose as a "can't miss prospect."
> 
> I have never been a fan of Hibbert. I believe he is extremelly overrated and will be nothing better than a journeymen big man in the league.


If he isnt going to mature into a guy that can run a team why would you take him #1?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

unless he can blow you away, like Durant, did this season, I wouldn't take a swingman(Beasley,Batum), at 1. I say it's between Mayo, Rose, and Lopez at 1, they are skilled players with alot of upside.


----------



## cpawfan

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> unless he can blow you away, like Durant, did this season, I wouldn't take a swingman(Beasley,Batum), at 1. I say it's between Mayo, Rose, and Lopez at 1, they are skilled players with alot of upside.


The Lopez thing gets funnier every time you post it. Both big men at Cal are better.


----------



## Premier

Beasley is not a swingman. He is a power three.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

cpawfan said:


> The Lopez thing gets funnier every time you post it. Both big men at Cal are better.



HA, let see you post that, a year from now! Lopez #1 pick in '08!


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

Mayo vs. Kobe pick up games @ Long Beach State have been exciting


----------



## Premier

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> HA, let see you post that, a year from now! Lopez #1 pick in '08!


Perhaps in '05-'06, but this draft includes highly talented players at the top.


----------



## Dre

Yeah, you're clowning yourself everytime you mention Lopez in the top 3 really.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> Mayo vs. Kobe pick up games @ Long Beach State have been exciting


I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> I am still trying to figure out what is wrong with Jarrett Jack? He's not that far behind Paul and Williams in my opinion and he's right with Felton. I think he's going to end up being a very good starting point.


Yeah, you know I was convinced that he could be a good point guard in the league after his sophomore season when he led GaTech to the Final. He really should have declared after that season. I'll admit to not seeing all that many Blazers games the past two years, but I just haven't gotten the impression that he's at the Williams, Felton, Paul level. It would make 2004/2005 Nimreitz look a lot smarter if it was true, but I just don't think he'll ever be at that level.


----------



## croco

I still like Rose a lot more than Mayo, but I also expect Mayo to be the first pick in the 2008 draft. I think there will be a lot of discussion about those two and I don't see anyone else in this class who can keep pace with them. I'm already anticipating cpawfan's "convince me that Rose is better than Mayo or contrary" threads.


----------



## ralaw

rainman said:


> If he isnt going to mature into a guy that can run a team why would you take him #1?


I already answered that.




ralaw said:


> IMHO, Rose has the most natural ability of any of the potential guys coming out, but I'm not sure that he will mature into the type of PG that can run a team (Chris Paul/Deron Williams), but he will be good. However, *I would take him #1 overall nonetheless simply due to his overall ability. Rose will be a star in the NBA as a combo guard.* I honestly see Rose as a "can't miss prospect."


----------



## Blue

I like what iv seen from Beasley and Rose, so they would be my top two right now. Gordon is solid. Mayo has talant but needs to understand the concept of PASSING and TEAM basketball before i would give him the honors of a top pick. 

Of the other players I really like: Batum(France), Aurthur(Kansas), Lawson(UNC), Lopez(Stanfor), Budinger('Zona), Ellington(UNC), Rush(Kansas), Collison(UCLA), Speights(Florida), Lofton(Tennessee), Hibbert(G'Town), T. Gibson(USC), Maynor(VCU), Gallinari(ITA), and Hendrix('Bama)


----------



## HKF

Eric Maynor seems like he'll shoot up the draft charts as well. Seems like an NBA player who slipped through the cracks. I can't wait till next year, after Hibbert proves everyone wrong.


----------



## rebelsun

HKF said:


> Eric Maynor seems like he'll shoot up the draft charts as well. Seems like an NBA player who slipped through the cracks.


I was actually surprised that he didn't explore his draft options this summer. He was incredible against Duke; reminded me a lot of Chris Paul. There's a lot to like about him - 6'2-3, good scorer, distributor (6+ apg), decision maker (3+ A/TO, which is excellent for a scoring point), rebounder (4+ rpg), and shooter. He could use some more lbs, but that seems to be about it.

Just looking at their roster, the other top 2 scorers, also guards, have graduated. Maynor should have a great year - could average 18+/7. Unless he has a Ron Steele-type regression next season, I think he's a mid-late 1st rounder next summer.


----------



## HKF

His defense is Baron Davis-esque good. He is like a Lindsey Hunter in that he picks guy clean in the backcourt. He's also a legit 6'2. Lot to like about that kid.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Unfortunately Mayo has a huge amount of potential, it will be his brain that will show all of us why he is what he is. He cares about himself and the cha chings that he is going to make. He isn't going to be one of those PGs that will help your team. You may as well get 4 scrubs now and let Mayo try to score everytime he gets the ball. A LA Iverson. 

BTW, if Carracter (i know i spell his name wrong) from Louisville comes back from surgery and have a good sophmore season including a solid March madness, he will leave for the draft.


----------



## jazzy1

HKF said:


> I really don't think Beasley is a pure NBA PF. He doesn't look tall enough for that at his size. He may grow into one, but I was underwhelmed by him. He obviously can play, but I don't know if I see NBA stardom all over him.


I disagree HKF I know the kid personally he's from my hood used to live with a highschool teammate of mine played aau with my friend as his coach. Beasley is a sf. he has incredible talent, hops, handle, a pure stroke everything as far as talent is concerned should be the clear cut number 1 talent on the board. 

BUT he's a major headcase a major one, very hard headed, very immature to an astonishing level. Could very easy do something real stupid before the season starts to get him suspended. Has gotten into trouble damn near everywhere he's been in highschool. Knucklhead city. 

But he works hard, bball is the kids life. 

Huggins transfering is really gonna hurt this kid, he needed a tough coach with some discipline. I'm afraid the kid is gonna blow it. 

On the court the questions are basketball IQ and intensity. If he goes hard he could be Durant dominant they played against one another often here in the DC area with Beasley smoking Durant at times. 

BUT Durant had a good family and support system, Beasely really doesn't. 

If Beasley is focused he's the 1st pick, better talent than Rose who can't shoot it nor score it all that well especially in the mid range. All slasher and penetrator.


----------



## jazzy1

Mayo is gonna be an good maybe great NBA player because he has arrogant confidence and he'll always be real agressive and he works hard. He wants it real bad, maybe moreso than beasely or Rose. He's selfish and about me, me me but he'll make it big next year in college. 

Mayo is top 5 for sure. Gordon I'm not sold on.


----------



## SheriffKilla

good break down Jazzy1
and it is true Mayo and Beasley are as talented as Lebron, Durant and Oden but those 3 are above them (draft time period) cuz beasley and mayo are knuckleheads


----------



## HKF

Mayo's going to be 20 as a freshman. I mean that just seems so old. I look at him and think is this kid almost older than Greg Oden?


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm really shocked that you guys are willing to led Dwyane Wa.... I mean, Eric Gordon, fall to #5 again. Come on! He's the best basketball player in the class! I like Rose, but he isn't anywhere near as talented as Gordon. He just isn't.

I'll believe Beasley's handles and outside game when I see it.


----------



## lw32

HKF said:


> Mayo's going to be 20 as a freshman. I mean that just seems so old. I look at him and think is this kid almost older than Greg Oden?


We've been over this before HKF, he's really not that old compared to everyone else. I posted the numbers numerous times. He's about 6 or so months older than the majority of top talent in this class. Not a big deal at all.


----------



## lw32

Here was my post regarding the ages of the top freshmen this year:



> Originally Posted by Lachlanwood32
> What?
> 
> O.J. is born on the 11/5/87. So he is 19 now and for the entire basketball season and will be 20 when he is drafted.
> 
> For comparison's sake:
> Derrick Rose - 10/1/88
> Eddie Gordon - 12/25/88
> Mike Beasley - 1/9/89
> Kyle Singler - 5/4/88
> Kevin Love - 9/7/88
> Donte Green - 2/21/88
> Jerryd Bayless - 8/20/88
> 
> 
> He's no where near 2 years older than the other guys HKF. There are only 2 guys on that list that Mayo is older than by 1 year. He's within 6 months of Donte Green and Kyle Singler. It's really not a big deal at all as far as I'm concerned. And he's certainly not seriously older than the rest of his class. 5 of the 7 players listed were born within 1 year of O.J.


Mike Beasley and Gordon are the only two players younger than Mayo by a year +. Everyone else was born within 1 year of Mayo. His age should not change anyone's opinion on Mayo as a player, nor as a prospect. If he was going to come out in 2+ years, sure. But he'll be a 19 year old freshman this entire season. He won't turn 20 till a month before the draft. Can't understand the big deal here, his game is developed enough that you don't need to worry about him not reaching his "basketball potential" (unlike an athlete prospect, Darius Miles for example). If Mayo were an athlete who needed to develop his game, sure. Mayo isn't that type of prospect though.


----------



## HKF

I'm just a curmudgeon in my old age Lachlan. Let me live dude.  I'll relent on O(ld) J Mayo


----------



## HKF

Just wanted to throw my weekly Roy Hibbert info in. Apparently according to Kelvin Sampson, he has been dominating the counselor camps at NIKE's Camp. I also didn't realize this but Hibbert is still only 20 years old (21 in December). Dude is pretty young for a guy who played in college 3 years. Andrew Bynum is less than a year younger than him and he's already been in the league for two years.


----------



## Priest

ummm is it true that oj mayo dunked on kobe bryant and pretty much played him to a stand still????? one of my friends called me up telling me this but i find it hard to believe..anyone like HKF or sum 1 on the west coast have any updates?


----------



## DaBruins

HKF said:


> Just wanted to throw my weekly Roy Hibbert info in. Apparently according to Kelvin Sampson, he has been dominating the counselor camps at NIKE's Camp. I also didn't realize this but Hibbert is still only 20 years old (21 in December). Dude is pretty young for a guy who played in college 3 years. Andrew Bynum is less than a year younger than him and he's already been in the league for two years.


So after high school Hibbert went to college for 3 years. And after high school Bynum went to the NBA for 2 years. And Hibbert is 1 year older. Shocking.


----------



## Priest

DaBruins said:


> So after high school Hibbert went to college for 3 years. And after high school Bynum went to the NBA for 2 years. And Hibbert is 1 year older. Shocking.


lol...anyway HKF you love hibbert so much. Do you think he is going to be a all star or just a solid big man


----------



## HKF

DaBruins said:


> So after high school Hibbert went to college for 3 years. And after high school Bynum went to the NBA for 2 years. And Hibbert is 1 year older. Shocking.


Well I meant that Hibbert is pretty young for his class. He's 20 right now, while OJ Mayo is 19 and just finishing HS. They'll actually be the same age for about a month.


----------



## lw32

Priest said:


> ummm is it true that oj mayo dunked on kobe bryant and pretty much played him to a stand still????? one of my friends called me up telling me this but i find it hard to believe..anyone like HKF or sum 1 on the west coast have any updates?


I can't confirm it, but I wouldn't be in shock if it were so. I've been feeling for a while that with better competition Mayo would raise his level. I feel he's been bored with the 5/6 years of varsity basketball now, it's not challenging enough. He's been touted the #1 player in the class for years. How do you improve on that? It's a different ball game now though. College should be a good challenge for him. The talent is certainly their to match Kobe in a one on one. However how long can he hold it up? Can he feel as motivated night in, night out to play like that against everyone else in the L? If there's one thing which tells me Mayo will succeed it's his hunger. He looks hungry to succeed.


----------



## Priest

agree thats why until this day i believe mayo will be the best overall guard out of this class


----------



## NetsFan

thats why I will continue to compare oj to kobe they might cause trouble and be selfish ,but both are want to be know as one of the best to play the game


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Just wanted to throw my weekly Roy Hibbert info in. Apparently according to Kelvin Sampson, he has been dominating the counselor camps at NIKE's Camp. I also didn't realize this but Hibbert is still only 20 years old (21 in December). Dude is pretty young for a guy who played in college 3 years. Andrew Bynum is less than a year younger than him and he's already been in the league for two years.


There's enough info on Hibbert for a weekly update? Good luck bro...:biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Geaux Tigers said:


> There's enough info on Hibbert for a weekly update? Good luck bro...:biggrin:


:laugh:


----------



## Homer Simpson

> What?
> 
> O.J. is born on the 11/5/87. So he is 19 now and for the entire basketball season and will be 20 when he is drafted.
> 
> For comparison's sake:
> Derrick Rose - 10/1/88
> Eddie Gordon - 12/25/88
> Mike Beasley - 1/9/89
> Kyle Singler - 5/4/88
> Kevin Love - 9/7/88
> Donte Green - 2/21/88
> Jerryd Bayless - 8/20/88
> 
> 
> He's no where near 2 years older than the other guys HKF. There are only 2 guys on that list that Mayo is older than by 1 year. He's within 6 months of Donte Green and Kyle Singler. It's really not a big deal at all as far as I'm concerned. And he's certainly not seriously older than the rest of his class. 5 of the 7 players listed were born within 1 year of O.J.


Kevin Durant is younger than Green, Bayless, Singler, & Love ... wow


----------



## 22ryno

Here's my opinion on the guys that could be the top picks

Derrick Rose 6'3" PG Memphis- He is a rarity, in that he is so unselfish almost to a fault for such a talented player. He is a superstar that doesn't mind scoring 2 points which concerns some people. He can be too passive but his strength, speed, court vision, basketball IQ, and athleticism are all NBA ready. His jump shot and defense will decide how high he goes but I love his game

OJ Mayo 6'4" PG/SG USC- He is a scoring guard in the mold of Gilbert Arenas. He can make difficult shots as well as set up teammates. He is a good athlete and a great ball handler. There are questions about him though. Does he shoot too much? yes. Is he confident(cocky)? yes. College should help diminish these questions a little bit. He will play defense under Tim Floyd or they will have problems. He should be the #1 team if he shoes he can make people better at SC.

Nicolas Batum 6'8" SF France- I've only seen him play twice but the tools this kid has are amazing. He has the look in that he has great size, great length, and good athleticism. He can shoot as well. He could stand to get stronger and work on his mid range game but his potential is limitless if you ask me. His performance in the upcoming U19 World Championships will go a long way in determining his draft ranking.

Michael Beasley 6'9" PF/SF Kansas State- Versatile player who can go inside and out. A good athlete along the lines of Carmelo Anthony. Length allows him to do some other things like block shots. He needs to play hard all the time and continue to do the little things when not scoring. I hope the coaches at K State push him next year and not allow him to get away with things because his talent level is as high as they come.

Finally lets talk Jerryd Bayless. Living in Arizona now I've seen the kid play countless times. What I can tell is that he is as tough of a competitor as I have seen. He hates to lose and demands excellence from himself and his teammates. Lets get to the game which is what you guys all want to hear about. His jumper is impossible to stop. He gets up so high on his pull-up that the defender is helpless. He has good range to the NBA three. He is a great athlete with 40+ inch vertical. Good quickness and speed as well. As a point guard he is very advanced at running the pick and roll which is going to play dividend when he decides to make the jump L. He is an exceptional passer in the open court and decent in the halfcourt. 

A lot of people feel he is shooting guard which he could be but what they don't realize is that, he has never had the opportunity to play with a scorer close to his talent in either high school or AAU ball. The only time I've see play with people good enough to move him to set up man was the 05 Nike Camp where he was setting himself and teammates up better than Rose, Kansas guard Sherron Collins, and UNC's Tywon Lawson.

Projecting him to the next level, he will remind people Baron Davis if he can improve his handle and strength. He is that dynamite with the basketball. The thing is this will be his only year to showcase his point guard skill because when Brandon Jennings(who is absolutely sick) gets there, the ball will be given to him. That being said time will tell what will happen.


----------



## gi0rdun

It's scary now that the NBA Players coming in are starting to get closer and closer to my age.


----------



## HKF

I am a big fan of Bayless (maybe his biggest fan outside of his fam) and I hope he's not one and done. In '09, he can be a top 5 pick and an All-American. I have always felt he's as talented as the other guards, it's just no one wanted to believe it for some strange reason. This is why I hate all the different shoe affiliations. Many of the top guys don't play each other until they get to the pros now.


----------



## TucsonClip

I have a pretty good feeling that Bayless will stick around Tucson for two years...


----------



## gi0rdun

Is OJ Mayo his real name? I mean that's like Orange Juice Mayonnaise.

I hope he goes into the playoffs and hits a super clutch 3 with exactly 1 minute left on the clock then his nickname will be Minute Maid


----------



## croco

giordun said:


> Is OJ Mayo his real name? I mean that's like Orange Juice Mayonnaise.
> 
> I hope he goes into the playoffs and hits a super clutch 3 with exactly 1 minute left on the clock then his nickname will be Minute Maid


Ovinton J'Anthony "O.J." Mayo according to Wikipedia


----------



## HKF

I am going out on a limb here, but I'm gonna say that Eric Maynor (who just made the US Pan-Am team) will be the 3rd PG taken in th3 2008 NBA draft behind OJ Mayo and Derrick Rose. I think if he's not a top 10 pick, he's top 15.


----------



## bball2223

thatsnotgross said:


> Do not say Mayo's name. The guy is like a homeless person of Iverson. Mayo overdribbles, hovers around the 3 point line and loves to play the "this is me team, there is no one else on this team, just me me memem emememememe" Lets hope USC can set him straight that its not about him but about the team and winning. Forget it, what am i saying he has no hope to change his style.



The way you describe OJ Mayo, it seems he would fit perfectly in the NBA. 

Derrick Rose will be the top pick in the draft unless he blows it. OJ will be top 5, and possibly Eric Gordon. Mike Beasley is overrated, gonna be a good college player but I dunno about the pro's.


----------



## HKF

Ronald Steele has a 2nd arthroscopic knee surgery this week. This guy is going to end up a second round pick when all is said and done. Good point guard, but now seems like he's injury prone.


----------



## GNG

giordun said:


> Is OJ Mayo his real name? I mean that's like Orange Juice Mayonnaise.
> 
> I hope he goes into the playoffs and hits a super clutch 3 with exactly 1 minute left on the clock then his nickname will be Minute Maid


*canned laughter* ...


----------



## crazyfan

HKF said:


> Ronald Steele has a 2nd arthroscopic knee surgery this week. This guy is going to end up a second round pick when all is said and done. Good point guard, but now seems like he's injury prone.



He should have left after his soph year


----------



## MemphisX

crazyfan said:


> He should have left after his soph year





Yep!


----------



## TucsonClip

MemphisX said:


> Yep!


You could even make a case after his freshman year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Nimreitz said:


> I'm really shocked that you guys are willing to led Dwyane Wa.... I mean, Eric Gordon, fall to #5 again. Come on! He's the best basketball player in the class! I like Rose, but he isn't anywhere near as talented as Gordon. He just isn't.
> 
> I'll believe Beasley's handles and outside game when I see it.


Gordon does have the best stroke in the class, that's for sure.

And I saw that there was some discussion about OJ Mayo playing against Kobe in the summer. Just for comparison, Gordon played Ron Artest three times at the JCC this summer, and won twice. 

The thing about Gordon, is that he definately plays up to his competition. He seems to always play his best when he's playing against the likes of Rose, Mayo, Bayless, etc.

I wouldn't say he plays down to the competition during the high school season, but the rest of his team was garbage, so teams would typically throw 4 defenders at him. He still basically got whatever he wanted though.


I doubt he'll be the top pic though.


----------



## gi0rdun

So Michael Beasley is like a tweener. That's nice.


----------

